# Nutzen der Algen im Teich



## ThomasBiWo (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Freunde,

Ich bin ehemals Gartenteichumbauer und hatte eine spannende Zeit mit Euch un un meinem damaligen großen Teich.
Heute bin ich Kleingärtner mit einem Fischlosen Miniteich.

Kleingarten und seine Regeln...

Ich habe Fadenalgen im Teich und soll den ganzen Teich putzen und ich weigere mich dies zu tun. Nun haben die Kleingärtner sich noch nicht so intensiv mit den Wechselwirkungen im Teich beschäftigt.

Meine Bitte an Euch, könnt Ihr das Thema Fadenalgen und die Funktionen und Einsatzmöglichkeiten im Teich mal kurz beleuchten, damit ich denen das Thema mal vor die __ Nase halten kann. (Ich will es nicht selbst schreiben)

Danke und Grüße Thomas


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Thomas schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen. 
Ich hoffe euch geht's gut?
Zum Thema Fadenalgen, warum wieso und ob entfernen gibt es doch schon so viele Beiträge. Einfach alles zusammen schmeißen, ordentlich durch rühren und deinen Besserwissern unterschieben


----------



## ThomasBiWo (8. Sep. 2018)

Na Hallihallo  
Ich will nicht, dass es nach von mir zusammengestelltem Zeugs aussieht, sondern nach dem geballten Wissen von Teichexperten. 
Ich soll mir Kois für die Pfütze holen, die alles wegfressen. So machen das alle hier


----------



## ThomasBiWo (8. Sep. 2018)

Bin schon am suchen. Hier Helmut's Algenrasenfilter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/algenrasenfilter-prototyp.18130/

Hatte ich auch so ähnlich und hat sich in der Praxis bewährt und die Ernte war denkbar einfach.


----------



## ThomasBiWo (8. Sep. 2018)

Algen als Sauerstoffproduzent und sonstige Einsatzmöglichkeiten:
https://m.geo.de/natur/oekologie/4203-rtkl-algen-was-sie-ueber-algen-wissen-sollten


----------



## Michael H (8. Sep. 2018)

Dann mal ein Hallo von mir und Willkommen zurück....
Schade das die ganzen Link‘s im Thread nicht mehr funktionieren...

P.S. Ich hab was gegen Algen in jeglicher Form......


----------



## ThomasBiWo (8. Sep. 2018)

Hiho Micha, Du bastelst ja immer noch an Deinem Filter rum... Ich finde nix passendes. Ich war ja auch ein paar Jahre nicht mehr hier.


----------



## Michael H (8. Sep. 2018)

ThomasBiWo schrieb:


> Hiho Micha, Du bastelst ja immer noch an Deinem Filter rum... Ich finde nix passendes. Ich war ja auch ein paar Jahre nicht mehr hier.


Hallo
Tja es gibt halt immer was zu verbessern ......

Ich hab das ja in der Mini Mini Mini Version an meinem Teich .

Über meine Schütte  ( etwa 50 x 50 cm ) am Teich wo das ganze Wasser vom Filter wieder in den Teich zurück läuft , bilden sich auch Algen / Fadenalgen wenn ich da nicht jeden Monat drüber gehe . 
Denke aber das ist nicht nennenswert gegenüber einem Großen Algenrasenfilter .
Ansonsten ist da auch wieder eine Platz Diskussion, eine gewisse größe sollte so ein Filter schon haben .


----------



## ThomasBiWo (9. Sep. 2018)

Kurzer Nachtrag aus dem Kleingartenverein. 

Ich soll mein __ Schilf auf 1,50 Meter runterschneiden. Auf 1,50 sind das nur graue Stengel. Die ham enen lofen. 

Wir haben einen Bach an der Gartenanlage. Heute gehört... Sie wollen dort Glyphostat Extrem drauf kippen, damit man gepflegte braune Erde sieht. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was der Gartenverein für eine Giftküche ist. Leider habe ich den vorbildlichsten Kleingärtner als Gartennachbarn mit 100% Unkrautlosem Garten. Auf dieser Seite des Garten wächst nix. Nichtmal Unkraut. Die andere Seite ist in Ordnung. Man sieht es am Schilf. Beim Vorbildgartennachbarn ist es mickerig und wird immer höher, je weiter es von dessen Garten weg steht. 

Ich hatte angefragt meine Wiese in eine Blumenwiese zu verwandeln (weil die hier immer alle vorbildliche 3 mm hoch sein dürfen). Antwort war: Da kommen __ Wespen und Bienen und __ Zecken und solches Viehzeugs, das wollen wir Gartenfreunde nicht! Das geht auf keinen Fall. Laut BkleinGG geht es, ich muss mich nächste Woche mal mal damit beschäftigen und eine Gegendarstellung abliefern.  

Fadenalgen sind mein Thema hier. Ich bin gerade bei dee Aufforstung von Submersen und das Wasser ist leicht bräunlich durch die Einbringung von Substrat (Sand aus dem Sandkasten meiner Tochter) aber klar. Ich könnte die Sandkörner am Boden ablichten. 

Wenn ihr einen Fachbeitrag dazu wisst, bitte mal rübergeben. Die alten Beiträge, die ich noch kenne, finde ich nicht mehr.


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2018)

Spirulina: Wunderalge oder Humbug? | Apotheken Umschau
https://m.apotheken-umschau.de › Spiruli...
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw1l2E9Z1yBr1q8oH2VliJWs&ampcf=1
Und ganz wichtig für Kleingärtner,  denn Teiche sind nur Anbauflächen und nicht wie von einigen Vorständen behauptet unnütz:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...FjAGegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw0VXpUSeL2GjwgDcIiKTrjd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2018)

da fragt man sich doch echt warum immer so viele Stadleute unbedingt einen "Strebergarten" haben wollen?
Sehr viele scheinbar nur um dann selbst in Kleingartenanlagen auch noch die letzen Minimalreste von Natur zu vernichten damit es auch da so steril wie in der gewohnten Insektizid/Sakrotan ect verseuchten Wohnung ist

klar sind einige Kleingartenregeln wegen dem beschränkten Platz schon angebracht (z.B. die oft zu beachtenden Wuchshöhen/Ausbreitungsdrang von zum anpflanzen gedachter Gehölzen/Sträuchern) aber viele Regeln sind auch ein schlechter Witz


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2018)

@Knoblauchkröte , die Platz Geschichte ist ja auch nur eine faule Ausrede. Angenommen einer stellt sich einen Birnenbaum in groß statt mini hin und der zweite einen Apfel usw. usw. Dann könnte ja eine "wir" Gemeinschaft aufkommen und das ist doch in D nicht erwünscht. 

Aber zurück zu den Algen.
Mir stellt sich noch immer die Frage warum du als erfahrener Gartenteichumbauer immer noch welche hast. 
Stellt doch mal den aktuellen Teichzustand vor, evtl. ließe sich ja das Problem viel einfacher aus dem Weg räumen .


----------



## ThomasBiWo (10. Sep. 2018)

Hallo zusammen, viele Regeln sind ein schlechter Witz. Das bereinigen der Böschung mit Ukraut Ex Xtreme ist die blödeste Idee wo gibt. Die Wurzeln halten den Boden zusammen. Wir hatten hier schon 2 Jahrhundertfluten... A ist die Böschung dann weg und B rutscht alles hinterher aber es sieht Kleingärtnerisch betrachtet ersteinmal ordentlich braun aus. 

Ich habe keine Sorgen mit den Algen, ich weiss woher sie kommen (ich habe während der Trockenzeit neinen 1000 Liter Regentank zum auffüllen genommen). Ich weiß damit umzugehen und bin gerade bei der Submersenaufforstung und hoffe auf guten Ertrag. Mein Gartenkollegen glauben, dass das Wasser vergammelt und ich möchte nicht wissen, was die alles in den Teich kippen, damit es hübsch aussieht. Ich denke die Koi's in den Pfützen leben in einer Chemiebrühe. Mein Teich ist Fischlos (Was gar nicht geht, da muss mindestens 1 Koi rein...) und beherbergt viele Naturgeschützte Arten, wie den Kammmolch (Aussage dazu: wir sind doch hier kein Zoo. Mach da ein paar Kois rein ( wie alle) und die fressen Dir die Algen weg). Ich komme mir vor wie im Kindergarten. Könnte man mit ihnen Fachsimpeln würde es Spaß machen. So ist es Ärger wo man sich nur an den Kopf fasst. Ohne Fische im Teich kommen Mückenlarven und das wollen wir hier nicht. Ich: hatte ich noch nie... Ich greif mir nur an den Kopf. Teichbilder mache ich wenn ich drüben bin und wie gesagt die Algen sehe ich als meine Verbündeten bis der Submersenwald steht. Ich hab dieses Jahr alle Seerosen in den Kompost gegeben und da war die Beschattung auch nicht so besonders. 
Danke  Euch Grüße Thomas


----------



## Ida17 (10. Sep. 2018)

Nabend,

so, mal meine ganz persönliche Meinung:

Dem Kleingartenverein würde ich das Veterinäramt auf den Hals hetzen 
Das Thema mit Koi im Schrebergartenteich hatten wir schon mal, das ist schlichtweg zum heulen. 
Lass die Großmäuler reden, am besten wäre es, sich mit solchen Pappnasen erst gar nicht mehr abzugeben.
Man macht mich so ein Stuss wütend!


----------



## ThomasBiWo (11. Sep. 2018)

Hiho Ida, ich hab hier mit dem Team vor Deiner Zeit einen Sau schicken Teich hingebastelt und viel über die Wechselwirkungen gelernt und auch weitergegeben. Was ich im Kleingartenverein erlebe hat damit nix zu tun. Da musst Du das Zeugs reinkippen und wenn das nicht hilft musst Du das Zeugs reinkippen, das gibt's gerade billich auf dem Baumarkt. Horschde, ich hab jetzt Kois im Tümpel, die halten die Teichfolie sauber... Wenn man denen erklärt das es falsch ist ist man der Idiot der keine Ahnung hat. Ich gehe hier meinen einsamen Weg...


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Sep. 2018)

Wenn das wirklich Koi sind in den Schrebergartepfützen, dann ist das definitiv Tierquälerei und das ist ein Straftat, Algen hin oder her. Da geb ich Ida vollkommen recht mit dem Veterinäramt.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Sep. 2018)

Danke Beate, das ist wirklich Tierquälerei!

Thomas, das war auch keine Anschuldigung an Dich sondern an den Verein. 
Dass Du Dich liebevoll um Deinen Teich kümmerst konnte man herauslesen, nur darf es doch nicht sein, dass sich solche Kleingeister aufbauschen dürfen.
Nimms jetzt nicht persönlich, aber dann sei eben der "Idiot" und mach denen klar, dass sie sich durch ihr idiotisches und dummes Verhalten strafbar machen.
Wenn diese kleinbürgerlichen Hitzköpfe immer noch nicht nachgeben, melde dem Veterinär was da vor sich geht.


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2018)

Moin zusammen und welcome back GTU,

Ihr schreibt:


Ida17 schrieb:


> Danke Beate, das ist wirklich Tierquälerei!





Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich Koi sind in den Schrebergartepfützen, dann ist das definitiv Tierquälerei


Dabei hat Thomas nur geschrieben:


ThomasBiWo schrieb:


> ... ich möchte nicht wissen, was die alles in den Teich kippen, damit es hübsch aussieht. Ich *denke* die Koi's in den *Pfützen *leben in einer *Chemiebrühe*.



Er weiß es also nicht genau, er vermutet nur.
Deshalb hilft es mehr, zuerst nur einmal nur mitzulesen und Informationen zu sammeln und erst danach und nur mit gutem Grund auf "die Anderen" einzudreschen. Dann aber richtig. 

Ansonsten ist es wie immer, man sollte mit "den Anderen" mal reden und sich deren "Pfützen" auch einmal anschauen und vielleicht auch hinterfragen.

Und:
Es hilft nichts, gar nichts, wenn man hier im Forum über den Einsatz von Giften im eigenen Verein referiert. Man sollte das in den entsprechenden Versammlungen des Kleingartenvereins ansprechen. Wenn alles nichts hilft, die Lokalpresse freut sich auch über Themen ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Warum nur ist das Leben manchmal so kompliziert geworden. 

PPS:
Warum wird auch in TelKos geschwiegen, gesäuselt, 'gedenglischt' wie Sau und lieb geheuchelt.
Danach aber klingelt das Telefon gleich wieder und es wird geschimpft und geschimpft und ...?
Seltsame Welt ... 

PPPS:
Hallo Thomas,
alles OK bei Dir?


----------



## Ida17 (12. Sep. 2018)

Thomas hat doch bereits mit den Leuten gesprochen, das klang nicht nach reinen Vermutungen über das was die so alles in den Teich kippen.



ThomasBiWo schrieb:


> soll den ganzen Teich putzen





ThomasBiWo schrieb:


> Ich soll mir Kois für die Pfütze holen, die alles wegfressen. So machen das alle hier





ThomasBiWo schrieb:


> (Aussage dazu: wir sind doch hier kein Zoo. Mach da ein paar Kois rein ( wie alle) und die fressen Dir die Algen weg)



Dein PS mit "Warum ist das Leben manchmal so kompliziert geworden" versteht ich im Themenzusammenhang nicht, was soll kompliziert sein?  
Nur man darf doch durchaus seine Meinung kundtun? 
Ich bin bestimmt nicht der perfekte Teichbauer, Koihalter, Biologe oder sonst wer, aber wenn ich nach einem schönen Tag mir abends solche Sprüche von Kleingartenbauern, NICHT Du Thomas sondern die bekloppten Möchtegerngartenfreunde, durchlese, wird mir schlecht 
So, so viel dazu und genug OT gequatscht! 

Zu Deinem besagten "Algenproblem", Thomas, hier mal meine Erfahrungen:

Vorweg, Algen sind nichts schlimmes und treten auf natürliche Art und Weise in jedem Gewässer auf. 
Bei meinen Teichen kann ich zweierlei Algen beobachten: 
1. der kleine Teich mit geringem Besatz weist lediglich ein paar Fadenalgen auf, manchmal etwas glitschig, manchmal fest wie grüne Haarbüschel und beide lassen sich gut mit Kescher oder Klobürste entfernen.
Wenn diese abgesammelt sind, kommen sie auch nicht so schnell wieder und ob mit oder ohne ich habe glasklares Wasser. 
2. Der große Teich sieht ganz anders aus: erst seit diesem April befüllt und von Anfang an Schwebealgen (schon bevor die Koi reinkamen), die sich nicht keschern oder filtern lassen. Sieht doof aus, ist aber so. 
Es kommen keine Chemikalien zum Einsatz, damit würde ich sowohl meinen Fischen als auch den angehenden Pflanzen massiv schaden. 
Dieser Teich muss sich erst noch entwickeln, auch mit Fischbesatz geht das ganz gut, denn das hatte der kleine Teich zuvor auch gemeistert mit deutlich Überbesatz.

Mein Anliegen nun an Dich:
Lass die Dollen doch einfach quatschen, die können Dir doch nichts 
Sollte einer versuchen bei Dir Chemie reinzukippen, dann zeigst Du ihn an und er darf demnächst die Parzelle räumen, fertig aus.


Mein Gemüt habe ich auch wieder beruhigt und gehe jetzt den Carsen im Wettertröt weiter ärgen


----------



## DbSam (12. Sep. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,



Ida17 schrieb:


> Lass die Dollen doch einfach quatschen, die können Dir doch nichts


Jupp, und fertig.

Ansonsten meinte ich, dass man entweder schweigt, siehe Zitat eben, oder man macht den Mund an passender Stelle auf.
Hier bringt das nicht viel, hier gibt es nur Außenstehende mit nicht einmal Halbwissen zum Problem in der Gartenanlage.

Und Vorurteile entstehen doch nur, wenn u.a. keine Kommunikation gepflegt wird.
Oder halt beim Tratschen, oder ..., oder ... 
Wie immer halt.


Gruß Carsten


PS:


Ida17 schrieb:


> ... und gehe jetzt den Carsten im Wettertröt weiter ärgen


So bist Du und so kenne ich Dich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2018)

um noch mal auf das Thema "Nutzen der Algen im Teich" zurückzukommen

Algen sind extrem wichtig, denn Teichwasser ohne irgendwelche Algen ist biologisch tot

in neuen oder in Teichen ohne ausgeprägte Unterwasserwasserpflanzenbestände sind sie die wichtigsten Nährstoffverarbeiter und Sauerstoffproduzenten

sie sind die Grundlage für alles tierische Leben im Teich da sie an der Basis der Nahrungspyramide stehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es wie immer, man sollte mit "den Anderen" mal reden und sich deren "Pfützen" auch einmal anschauen und vielleicht auch hinterfragen.


Jepp.
Ich steh ja nicht dort und sehe, was Sache ist. Deswegen schrieb ich ja "... *wenn *das wirklich Koi in Schrebergartenpfützen sind, *dann  *... Tierquälerei " usw.


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> um noch mal auf das Thema "Nutzen der Algen im Teich" zurückzukommen
> 
> Algen sind extrem wichtig, denn Teichwasser ohne irgendwelche Algen ist biologisch tot
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich bin ich auf deiner Seite, jedoch ist ja hier das Problem, das diese "Gärtner" alles Leben bis auf Ihre Fische töten wollen. Undas nicht nur in den abgegrenzten Folien- oder Plastikpfützen, nein selbst in einem Entwässerungsgraben wird alles an Chemie geschüttet damit da nicht plötzlich was lebendes rum kriecht. Sich aber bestimmt gleichzeitig über schlechte Ernten und teure Lebensmittel beschwerden


----------



## ThomasBiWo (16. Sep. 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern die Buchsbäume wegen Krankheit runtergeschnitten. (Irgendein Spinner). Da ist so viel Kram in den Teich gefallen, dass ich beschlossen habe den Teich doch leer zu pumpen. Meine heutige Tagesaufgabe. Einmal Wiese fluten, Teich putzen und frisches Wasser rein. Der Zeitpunkt ist günstig, da bis auf einen Frosch alle ausgezogen sind.

Kleingarten: 2 Gärten weiter steht ein Garten leer. Arbeiteinsätze in diesem Garten bedeutet braune Erde. Anstatt eine Wiese mit Wiesenblumen zu machen... Nein braune Erde...

Ich mache schließe mal das Thema ab und mache ein frisches auf. Ihr dürft mich gern anfeuern...

Grüße
Thomas

PS: Mir geht's gut und es hat sich viel getan in den letzten Jahren. Danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## Michael H (5. Okt. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich hab das ja in der Mini Mini Mini Version an meinem Teich .
> 
> Über meine Schütte  ( etwa 50 x 50 cm ) am Teich wo das ganze Wasser vom Filter wieder in den Teich zurück läuft , bilden sich auch Algen / Fadenalgen wenn ich da nicht jeden Monat drüber gehe .
> Denke aber das ist nicht nennenswert gegenüber einem Großen Algenrasenfilter .
> Ansonsten ist da auch wieder eine Platz Diskussion, eine gewisse größe sollte so ein Filter schon haben .


Hallo
Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem kleinen Algenrasenfilter ...


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Okt. 2018)

Auch Kleinvieh macht Mist!!


----------

